# white stuff on gills.



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have a 180gal with 8 reds and most of them have wite stuff on thier gills. they are constantly rubing there sides on the gravel. and off the driftwood and heater. i bought some aquarium salt and did a 50% water change adding alot of aquarium salt and after a week they are still doing it. what should i do? im useing carbon in the filters.. i have 1 aqua clear 500 and 1 aqua clear 300. think maybe i need more filteration? i told my mom to buy me another aquaclear 500.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I had a similar problem, It was probably a first infection of ich, then a secondary infection of fungas. Try adding copper safe in the recommended amount to the tank, repeat two days later. Raise the water temp up to 84F this will make the life cycle of the infection 5 or less days. do a 50% water change after 5 days, If results are seen repeat all steps once more and leave the temp at 84-85F for two weeks. then lower temp no more then 1 degree per day. DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT overdose the coppersafe, It WILL kill your fish. Hope I could help... Seek help of a good LFS. Read as much about diseases as posible.. Hope your fish get better.
MAD


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Personally I would do a 30% water change every 2 days for 1 week, adding 1 tablespoon of salt for every 5 gallons.
I would hold back from medicine, because of your piranha with a black spot, which might need treatment and mixing meds is not a good thing.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ok. i was told to do a 70% waterchange scrub all my $hit and make sure its clean including m filters. and then fill the tank back up adding aquarium salt to kill all the bacteria. thats what a local pet store told me. and the piranha with the black spot under his eye. the black spot is on his gill plate under his eve. its not toutching his eye or nothing. i have to get some pics of him. it looks quite odd and i dont think its a desease at all. its a real solid black dot on his gill plate.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

That is not too bad advice, I don't know if you really need to scrub everything, but I guess it won't hurt, unless your tank needs to re-cycle.
could the black spot be a fish louse?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

whats a fish louse?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i got the 10" red from a member at pfish. his name is murphy. he sold him to me along with other p's. and he never told me anyhting about the 10 red. its like 2" thick so i know its a female.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> whats a fish louse?


 http://www.isrvma.org/article/57_3_6.htm


----------

